# Car Wax for your Bimmer?



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Natty's blue
Natty's red
Souveran
Fuzion


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

My aresenal:

Klasse All-in-One (use it more as a cleaner and it always gets topped)
Menzerna Full Molecular Jacket
Autolgym High Definition Wax
Zaino CS (not my favorite but had to try it!)


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

If you go with wax, try:

Pinnacle Souveran, or
Wolfgang Fuzion, or
Natty's Red, or
Megs NXT 2.0.

If you go with a sealant, try:

Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0, or
Four Star Ultimate Paint Protection, or
Poorboy's Sealant, or
Optimum Opti-Seal

Here's a car with Four Star UPP and Souveran Wax:




























Something to remember is that wax or sealant is less than 10% of the final appearance of any vehicle. In other words, a car needing paint correction will not look anywhere near as good as it can, nor will any wax or sealant make a noticeable improvement without first correcting neglected paint. For example, compounding (if needed), polishing (if needed), finishing (if needed) accounts for over 90% of the car's final look. Wax or sealant accounts for the rest. Hope that helps.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

bokmeipai said:


> Try wax by Swissvax it's specially formulated for BMW paints and top detailers use it. It's expensive though around $125 to $150 a container. I use it on mine and get fabulous results.


its called the blau-weiss & its $159 per jar. i have it in the shop for some customers that do request it. its very soft & easy to work with. the smell of fresh cantelope fills the air surrounding the car for a fun waxing experience. it will leave your cars clear coat very soft & produce a great shine.


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

djfitter said:


> I don't use wax, I use Zaino products.
> 
> http://www.zainostore.com/
> 
> dj


Same here, was using McGuires from local PepBoys until I realized I was spending $15-$20 for each product. Did some research, kept hearing about Zaino products so purchased their show car kit ($140 with their bucket, leather products, sealer/"wax"/accelerator, wash, rubber, etc).

Did my first application last weekend on a jet black e39... GREAT stuff. I cant believe how thin it goes on and wipes off clean (no white in the cracks), easy off. Started with the Z5 (has some cleaner / swirl fillers) then the Z2. This stuff goes on almost invisibly, claim is that a good detailer can do an entire car in 1/2 oz.! The kit includes a "hardener" that I have not used yet, you put a few drops in with 1.5 oz. and then you have enough to put three or four coats on your car. I think this is why it is called a sealer (2-part?) vs. wax. If you dont use the hardener, they suggest waiting 24 hours between coats. I only have one in the pics attached, but with a few more Z2's they say you can get the "deep" shine that I could never get from over the counter waxes which seem to dull up vs. get deeper as you add coats.

Below are a few quick pics, very happy with the results on jet black, swirl marks are gone, need to put the add on coats on this weekend to get the real effect. I still run it through a local touchless carwash near work so not sure yet how long it will stand up to their foaming soap, etc. I just dont have the time to wash it as often as jet black requires...


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

bimmerblack said:


> Carnuba Cleaner Wax from Turtle, but i roll an E36. It was used on the E36 in it's day in the 90's so i go with period correct wax.


I love it! I have to admit, for the winter I always put two coats of the "old school" stuff. Seriously, nothing seems to outlast it! But, I do think many look better, but for the winter, I like the protection.

F


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Munich77 said:


> My aresenal:
> 
> Klasse All-in-One (use it more as a cleaner and it always gets topped)
> Menzerna Full Molecular Jacket
> ...


I should add Blackfire Wet Diamond to this list. I just bought it in May and have to say it is by far the best sealant I have used.


----------



## bokmeipai (Sep 3, 2008)

djknucklez1 said:


> What type of Car Wax do you use for your BMW? Especially if you have a jet black paint. Thanks!


Try using Swissvax Blau Weiss. It's formulated for BMW paints. I tried it with good results & smells good too!


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

i only full detail the exterior of our cars 2-3x per year using megs car wash soap, clay (currently using pinnacle), menzerna polishes, then protecting with the klasse twins and topping off w/ p21s. this combo lasts a very long time, but we don't see much snow (except for a few trips during winter). when i work thru the klasse i may try poorboys sealants, their other prods are fan-freaking-tastic. klasse has been awesome, don't get me wrong, just wondering what the poorboys is like.

p21s is easy on/easy off and doesn't stain black plastic parts. i really don't know how long it lasts, in theory not nearly as long as synethetic sealants. water continues to bead in between details, but the p21s could be long gone by then for all i know.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

cwinter said:


> What Zymol product do you use?


Just noticed this post in this rejuvenated thread.

I detailed the car yesterday. I did not use clay because after washing the car with Meguiars car wash I could not feel any roughness in the finish.

I went over the entire car with Meguars show car glaze. I applied it with a Porter Cable random orbital with a Lake Country pad. I had the garage attendant helping me and we wiped off the glaze with Costo microfiber cloths.

We then applied Meguiars Nxt Generation Tech Was 2.0. It is available in paste and liquid. I use the liquid. After that was wiped off with microfiber cloths we applied a coat of Zymol. The one that I use is Japonica. It is intended for Japanese cars but it goes a long way and I still have some left over that I bought to use on my Lexus.

Today I tool the car our for a while and when I got back I dusted it off with a California Car Duster and wiped it down with Meguiars Detail Spray.

The car is now sitting in the garage under its cover.


----------

